
Show HN: C to WebAssembly in JavaScript - Schampu
http://maierfelix.github.io/mini-c/
======
krapp
I look forward to the day, some years hence, when people on HN complain about
the bloat from all of the C, C++, C#, Python, Lisp, Lua and weird hobby
language - powered apps running on top of the bootstrapped Linux VMs running
Node.js instances in their browsers, and why can't we all just go back to
plain, simple, stupid javascript?

------
fiatjaf
Emscripten compiled with Emscripten?

